# Bought a 6 foot disc for my LS XR 4040



## Mallard5Farmhouse (Mar 17, 2018)

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I presume that your food plots are for the deer on your property. How many acres of land do you have? How big are your food plots going to be?


----------



## Mallard5Farmhouse (Mar 17, 2018)

BigT said:


> I presume that your food plots are for the deer on your property. How many acres of land do you have? How big are your food plots going to be?


Yes I'm planting food plots mainly for deer. I have 50 acres and I'm going to do a 1 acre soybean plot that will be fenced in, and also some buckwheat blend plots that may be spread out in different places.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

